# mixing food



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi what ratio would you mix your own food to,ingredients are baileys british oats,mixed flake,wild bird,dry cat food,cockatiel seed.they also get millet sprays,wholemeal bread a couple of times a week,and veggies like kale,carrots,apple,jeanette


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd omit both kinds of birdseed in favor of more oats or mixed flake (is that dry breakfast cereal...I don't know). Millet spray is good if used sparingly. Limit the dry cat food to one small chunk every other day, every day for breeding, pregnant or nursing meeces. I'd spend the extra money to get a cat food free of corn and soybean ingredients. Careful with the fresh stuff, too much can cause diarrhea unless they are used to getting it every day. You could add pearled barley and wheat groats.

I feed 80% whole oats and wheat, equal amounts by weight, and mix it up for the other 20%. Bread is good as it is an almost perfectly balanced food in and of itself. It's a bit too calorific for an everyday thing, though. If you like Big Fat Mousies, that's the way to go. (I love BFM's!!!)


----------

